
The data center inside an Airbus A350 - AareyBaba
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxS2RR-Vx_s
======
greenyoda
Great video! But I'd suspect that it's more than just a data center. Some of
those racks probably contain things like the radio and radar equipment.

~~~
kjs3
That's not data to an airplane?

